# New Gunners Up winger



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I got a new small version of the Gunners Up from Rich Davis Saturday and have been using it this week.

I'm really impressed Rich! This baby will easily fit in the breezeway of a dog truck. It also doesn't stick out over the sides of my Honda 300. Mine came with the Bumper Boy adapter and I used it with the electronics of one of my Two shooters. I can just put the BB on the ground, and plug into the motion receptacle. No need for elevating the BB on a chair, taking the receiver off of the BB unit or anything. Worked like a charm too.

The throw is good with a big mallard, about as far as a human could throw one (unless you are Eddie Noga). Regular size ducks and bumpers, it will throw them plenty far. 

Thanks for continuing to improve a good product by making it easier and more affordable to use with other equipment.

Tim


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tim is this the Son of a Gun or something else??


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Tim is this the Son of a Gun or something else??


That's my question. Is it the same or is it lighter and easier to carry?


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the son of a gun, and to me this matches the above description.. They work great..........


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the son of a gun, and to me this matches the above description.. They work great..........


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

i have two of the son of a guns and love them. Throw a duck just fine.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I don't know what it's called, but its small and throws great. So maybe that is it.

What I like is I don't have to have all new electronics. I just use the Bumper Boy electronics. Plug it into the motion receptacle on the receiver (still attached to the Bumper Boy launcher) and you are ready to go!

Tim


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*GU Winger*

Why would you want to tote the BB along for electronics to work the laucnher or do you use both together?


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got one of the orginal guns up they work great I also use bb electronics and that works well to nice throw light great product and a far price


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: GU Winger*



Mud Diver said:


> Why would you want to tote the BB along for electronics to work the laucnher or do you use both together?


You do not have to take the entire BB with you. Just the electronics. They have a kit that lets you take them off and on and interchange them between BB and GU. Pretty neat and a good way for someone with BB already to buy wingers and not have to buy electronics in addition


----------

